# [SOLVED] network adapter problem



## normmiller (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently got sat int for my emachine w3050 with ethernet cable attached the green light illuminates but the computer does not detect the network connection. Device manager dosen't detect network adapters, so i cant check if the intigrated adapter is working or not. Sys info lists network adapters that are installed. How can I fix this problem?

Thanks Norm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: network adapter problem*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## normmiller (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: network adapter problem*

nothing changed, here are the results
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\norm>Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
'Microsoft' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
Copyright was unexpected at this time.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>IPCONFIG/ALL
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>Windows IP Configuration
'Windows' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>Microsoft Windows
XP [Version 5.1.2600]
'C:\Documents' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>'Microsoft' is not recognized as an internal or e
xternal command,
''Microsoft'' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>operable program or batch file.
'operable' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>(C) Copyright 1985
-2001 Microsoft Corp.
'C:\Documents' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>Copyright was unexpected at this time.
'Copyright' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and S
ettings\norm>IPCONFIG/ALL
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>The system cannot find the path specified.
'The' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>Windows IP Configu
ration
Access is denied.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>'Windows' is not recognized as an internal or ext
ernal command,
''Windows'' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>operable program or batch file.
'operable' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and S
ettings\norm>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>The syntax of the command is incorrect.
'The' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>ipconfig/all
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>Windows IP Configuration
'Windows' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>
C:\Documents and Settings\norm>C:\Documents and Settings\norm>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: network adapter problem*

Try typing the command correctly.

IPCONFIG /ALL
........^ <---- note the space!


----------



## normmiller (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: network adapter problem*

i solved the problem another way, i bought a pci adapter card and installed it the system works fine now. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jags777cmo (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello. I was browsing the forums and came across this, and was wondering if there was any other way to resolve this, because I am having the same problem. When I type the IPCONFIG /ALL all that comes up is 

"Windows IP Configuration" and then it prompts me again. 

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## normmiller (Aug 25, 2007)

Unfortunatly I know of no other way, but the network adapter card only cost about $20.00 if you have an open slot I recomend installing one and save yourself a lot of head ache


----------

